# quick question...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

correct me if im wrong... this may sound dumb, but is it illegal to use regualr shot loads on turkeys... or do you have to go and buy those expensive copper jacketed turkey loads?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not illegal - you can use the regular shot. I would still encourage high brass and would adjust maximum shot range as needed. Shoot it at 5 yard intervals from 10-35 yards and see how it patterns.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks... wasnt for sure on that one cuz my uncle always tells me that he uses those turkey loads and i kinda took it as you couldnt use anything else... but as for sighting it in... i have an remington 1100 30" fully mod. barrel that makes a softball sized pattern at 30 yds and stays that way pretty much out to 50 if needed... at 10-20 yds it will decapitate a bottle cap


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

my nephew popped a bird once using steel shot from duck season he had left over it worked.........


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

not sure but I think that 1100 Auto needs to be plugged for 3 shells for turkey as well??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No plug needed. You may want to pattern that gun again. No gun holds the same pattern from 30-50 yards, and most certainly not softball sized. If it's anything like my 1100, it's a 35 yard max turkey gun.


----------

